# Armenian: Saturn



## pleasantville

Oh, thanks, I just love Armenian, such beautiful writing.  How do you write and say Saturn?


Moderator Note:
Moved from this thread.  Please create a new thread for a new question.


----------



## tyhryk

pleasantville said:


> How do you write and say Saturn?


Write Սատուրն and say "Saturn".


----------



## pleasantville

The planet Saturn?


----------



## tyhryk

Yes.  Did You mean some another Saturn? What?


----------



## pleasantville

Just checking tyhryk because I thought it would be different from English.
Thanks!


----------

